# So what did you get?



## Sidonia (Dec 25, 2007)

I got a filter regulator for my air compressor, a hot air styler for hair, mp3/mp4 player, lava lamp, black sheets and a new dragon quilt cover, a small percussion drum, popcorn maker, bag with skulls on it, $250 for the snake i'm getting on Saturday, care for snakes book, a picture I drew in a picture frame, eyeliner, hair stuff, pore cleansing stuff, LOTS of lollies and my snake enclosure we've been building for the past month.


I am spoiled.


----------



## chloethepython (Dec 25, 2007)

you did alright have a great day


----------



## nutta (Dec 25, 2007)

yes u r spoiled i got a slap in the face off my boss for all my hard work this year


----------



## Chris89 (Dec 25, 2007)

nutta said:


> yes u r spoiled i got a slap in the face off my boss for all my hard work this year


 
I got a $350 bonus from my boss at work lol.
I would of gotten more, but I had a couple of "sick days"


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Dec 25, 2007)

My present was my female diamond that hadn't eaten since march ate last night!


----------



## beardy_boy99 (Dec 25, 2007)

I got:
new laptop
150 bucks
beardie with everything needed
electric guitar
steve Irwin biography
2 soccer balls
Adidas sports bag
Simpsons Movie and
Adidas tracksuit and Tee's
I am also very very spoilt Jazz, lol
Cheers


----------



## Leigh (Dec 25, 2007)

i got a bunch of small things which i openly informed mum id be putting up on ebay in a weeks time, she didn't mind. 

also i got a new fan for my bedroom, pretty neat, and a bunch of new clothes, which means unless i put on 30 kilos i wont have to shop for another year!


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Dec 25, 2007)

I must have been really bad. I thought i was good this year but apparently not. Oh well i'll just have to buy myself something instead. Eastern blue hatchies in mid Jan for me.


----------



## nutta (Dec 25, 2007)

i was sposed to get around 5 k for a bonus but my boss turned around and canned bonus this year without telling anyone so ill be having a talk to him next month and if you cant tell im not happy


----------



## Leigh (Dec 25, 2007)

...also, my beardy has just done the biggest, smelliest little mess, right on the blanket i washed for him yesterday, so merry xmas to you too, you little bugger.


----------



## FAY (Dec 25, 2007)

I didn't expect anything, as I have spent too much all year anyway. But my sweetheart got me some store vouchers......so I will be having a spending spree...yippee (hehehe I just looovvee spending money).


----------



## Sidonia (Dec 25, 2007)

Leigh said:


> ...also, my beardy has just done the biggest, smelliest little mess, right on the blanket i washed for him yesterday, so merry xmas to you too, you little bugger.




Awww he loves you ^_^


----------



## Mrs I (Dec 25, 2007)

I got 3 Dragon statues for the garden, and $150 to spend at Innerware!! NIce !!

Hubby got a welder, and heaps of fishing gear including 4 new rods !!

Kids got too much to mention as usual....

Mrs I

xxx


----------



## TANN-MANN (Dec 25, 2007)

Spoilt!!!, thats one word for it, geeze no wonder people have such big credit card debits after xmas, there is no respect for money anymore, but I guess i;m saying that cos i got bugger all lol


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Dec 25, 2007)

i didny get anything:cry:

but im going to relo bash now and looking forward to being showered in gifts of 
undies and socks


----------



## Mrs I (Dec 25, 2007)

I have a zero balance on my credit card.

Mrs I

xxx


----------



## Bianca_B (Dec 25, 2007)

I got nothing snakey, unfortunatly! but I got a couple of things:
wetsuit
flippers
goggles
bikini
DS lite games
CDs
Art set


----------



## OdessaStud (Dec 25, 2007)

I got two happy kids and a pile of dishes, I give thanks for being able to have christmas and remind my kids every year why we celebrate christmas, now for the 2 bottles of scotch and some self indulgence kids are off to grandparents with their dad so my day is now my own.
Odie


----------



## Leigh (Dec 25, 2007)

...and i just now got back from lunch with the relies, i endured the forced conversation and obligatory niceties, left early pretending i had somewhere to be, and am now free for another year!! oh, but a free lunch was good too 

now if only i did have somewhere to be...


----------



## mysnakesau (Dec 25, 2007)

I got a statue of a cobra off my family, and sewing box & jewllery box off my parents and sister.


----------



## bcurko (Dec 25, 2007)

I had an early chrissie present my dragons and enclosure ready  so thats probably $210 including everything man im spolit so badly


----------



## Leigh (Dec 25, 2007)

mysnakesau said:


> I got a statue of a cobra off my family, and sewing box & jewllery box off my parents and sister.



HAHAHA sewing box, showing your age Kath.


----------



## wombat (Dec 25, 2007)

I got a pussy.

I have just changed churches and this was my first Christmas day service in years. My last church has Christmas eve services.

I wasn't expecting anything but a lady came in with. a shopping cart full of stuffed toys and gave them out.

It's the thought that counts!

I bought myself a pair of shoes and a six pack of socks. I also gave my Childreni 2 new thermostats for her enclosure so she won't overheat this summer.


----------



## BT (Dec 25, 2007)

enclosure and money for a blue gts


----------



## Chris89 (Dec 25, 2007)

I bought myself and Adult Stimmie as a christmas present.


----------



## Vala (Dec 25, 2007)

I got a really nice bite from my diamond today, I've always wanted a blue swollen finger lol


----------



## liberty (Dec 25, 2007)

a steve irwin plaque and film still in a nice frame 
no.45 of 1000 made so i was happy


----------



## Jungletrans (Dec 25, 2007)

Only one prezzie this year , from the ex , a garden gnome that sits near the door and lets go a lot of faarting noises when anyone comes close . Such is life .


----------



## Ella (Dec 25, 2007)

nutta said:


> yes u r spoiled i got a slap in the face off my boss for all my hard work this year



I got movie tickets from my boss!

Sounds like mostly everyone's been good this year. I got dvdz, animal books, camping books and gear, Reptiles Oz subsription and a FAIRY FLOSS MACHINE!! Hopefully I'll be able to buy myself a hypo bredli this season as a belated xmas prez.

Hope u all enjoyed ur christmas!


----------



## jessb (Dec 25, 2007)

Got a few bits and pieces for our enclosure - water bowl, hide etc from hubby. Our pressie to each other is our Stimmie hatchling due in Feb! 

Loads of cool stuff from my mum including digital video camera! Yay - got great footage of our daughter enjoying her new pressie - a trampoline!


----------



## mysnakesau (Dec 25, 2007)

Leigh said:


> HAHAHA sewing box, showing your age Kath.



Yeah :lol: now I gotta work out what its for?


----------



## Bung-Eye (Dec 25, 2007)

i got a new digital camera, some clothes (the obligatory jocks/wife beaters) and $1500 US dollars for our trip next year.


----------



## GraftonChic (Dec 25, 2007)

I got a Coastal, a pair of Gecko's( Not come yet) a portable dvd player and an outdoor setting. Pink Cd collection, Towels, And a jewellery set


----------



## Tatelina (Dec 25, 2007)

Isn't spoiled as in the fruit spoiled? And you have lots of gifts so you are spoilt?


----------



## cootiesami (Dec 25, 2007)

my god people! you all got mega spoilt! I got a cheap as chips calender from my mother and nothing else. I spent the day alone, ate 2 minute noodles for lunch and did not get one single phone call or text message or even christmas card from any of my relatives.So all you could say I had the lonliest day of my life. SO i guess my christmas sucked. Thank god its over.


----------



## alex_c (Dec 25, 2007)

well i scored work at the boeing shutdown and have already had 3days straight on overtime its on till 18th of january. so needless to say i will be getting myself more pythons  and i got a bunch of other crap which will probably never even get used lol


----------



## ace#74 (Dec 26, 2007)

i got more equipment for my gym pair of water pythons Simpson's game and a whole lot of different thing lol


----------



## dezza09 (Dec 26, 2007)

an outdoor setting(2 chairs, 2 footstools, and a coffee table)
Asassins Creed for Xbox 360
[SIZE=-1]Acqua Di Gio By Giorgio Armani cologne 
a ladder WOOO!!!
a picnic set
a fire extinguisher and a bag of carob buds
Chocolate coated almonds(eww)
some Marvel mini superhero figures and some Polo mints

I got my lady a Kimono, Mighty Boosh seasons 1&2, a gift voucher for some new walking shoes and Dita Von Teese's book.
[/SIZE]


----------



## Rossagon (Dec 26, 2007)

Well myself and the missus are currently on our year long round the world trip, so Christmas for us was spent down at a pub on the Grassmarket in Edinburgh, Scotland. We jokingly gave each other a kick in the pants for presents!!!! because we can't really afford much!!! But of course had to send a few pressies back home to friends and family for looking after my large menagerie whilst I'm gone!!

Anyway guys, hope everyones Christmas went well, and enjoy the warm weather. It's somewhat below freezing up here!!!!

Cheers Rossco.


----------



## Lozza (Dec 26, 2007)

I got a nice 3K pay cheque :shock: (got another coming next week from casual payroll too )
so yay more herps hehehe
but I dont get paid again until school goes back in Feb 

I also got the new harry potter dvd, pirates 3 dvd, a plush green turtle, a VS hairdrier, some rubber snakes lol, a blow up t-rex, beauty products, $$$ for a woma from Neil Sonnemann 

ps. I paid off all of my credit card two weeks ago

merry xmas everyone - hope you all had a nice/safe holiday


----------



## slip_phreak (Dec 26, 2007)

I got Assasins Creed for xbox 360 which i swapped for Call of duty 4 (clocked it in around 5 hours, awesome game though), Cash + Scratchies in various cards (won about $75 on them so i cant complain), Complete M*A*S*H box set. Thats all for the "Aussie" Christmas now all i have to do is wait until the 7th of January for the "Russian Christmas" to get pressies from mums side of the family ie. the relo's.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Dec 26, 2007)

I got a high school musical cd and a Hannah Montana cd!! NOT!!


----------



## falconboy (Dec 26, 2007)

What a bunch of lucky people. I got zilch, nothing, nada. But we buy what we want when we want it, so its Christmas every day for us. 

Although I gave mum a doggy calendar (she gets one every year) and dad 2x rasberry icey poles (sounds odd, but he loves them and can't find anywhere that sells them, only he the lemonade flavour so he was stoked!). Oh, also cooked the parents some vanilla cup cakes. YUMMO!

Hold on - I did get a present, my pygmy beardie laid her second clutch (although a pathetic clutch of 5).


----------



## Leigh (Dec 26, 2007)

i too got a bunch of stuff that will never be opened, and i intend to keep them unopened, see how much i can rope in off ebay. and then put that money towards more herps  
merry xmas to me


----------



## falconboy (Dec 26, 2007)

Leigh said:


> i too got a bunch of stuff that will never be opened, and i intend to keep them unopened, see how much i can rope in off ebay. and then put that money towards more herps
> merry xmas to me



What sorta stuff are we talking about here Josh?


----------



## Leigh (Dec 26, 2007)

these bizarre little USB monkey toy things, mum said they're collectibles, so i say good, top dollar on ebay 
couple of computer games i won't play, and also a Homer Simpson robosapien, though it is pretty cool looking i haven't opened it because ill never use it.

if your interested, it'd save me postage


----------



## falconboy (Dec 26, 2007)

Leigh said:


> if your interested, it'd save me postage




Ah, I don't think so mate. :shock:

Compared to that it sounds like I was lucky to get nothing 

:lol::lol:


----------



## Leigh (Dec 26, 2007)

ha, your loss, these are once in a lifetime cheap prices, you'll never find better!!
ill even throw in the batteries for the Homer thing!

yeh, i asked for money, and id have preferred money. ah well.


----------



## falconboy (Dec 26, 2007)

Looks like you'll be going the fleabay option mate.


----------



## JasonL (Dec 26, 2007)

I received a GT MK1 Mountain Bike, a Paella Pan, a U2 book, and a couple of DVDs from my wife, a stubbie cooler from my Daughter, 2 L of Bundy from the outlaws, and a amyae and milii from my incubator.....all happy here


----------



## ace#74 (Dec 26, 2007)

got two water pythons and a phone


----------



## Mrs I (Dec 26, 2007)

How much do you want for your monkey and homer?


Mrs I

xxx


----------



## Leigh (Dec 26, 2007)

haha, sorry Mrs I, the homer thing would be ridiculous to post, it'd cost just much to send it as id ask for it. the monkey things id have to google and actually find out what they are. ill get back to you.

but thats for when i get home, im off to Hungry Jacks for some food


----------



## mattmc (Dec 26, 2007)

i got $120 from relos, $300 subscription and all the back issues and binders and calender reptiles aus magazine, a spot light worth $200, a reptile book worth $50, a stargate season 1 dvd worth $50 and yea

OH....CANT FORGET THE 15 VITTICEPS THAT HAVE HATCHED OR ARE STILL HATCHING YAY

SO I GUESS YOU COULD SAY IM SPOILT

OH and MY BDAY IS IN 9 DAYS SO IM HOPING FOR SUM CHING CHING and sum other stuff


----------



## rodentrancher (Dec 26, 2007)

We bought ourselves a Sack Truck. So we can move stuff around with no heavy lifting! Just what we need to shift big Multiquip Incubators and Hatchers around. Trying to make room in back garden shed. LOL!! Cheers Cheryl


----------



## Miss B (Dec 26, 2007)

I got some Mon Keys  :lol:


----------



## Clairebear (Dec 26, 2007)

I got a roll-up keyboard (musical not computer) and a card reader so i can finally get all the pics off my camera as my computer reader is crap, and 2 pairs of pjs and a new shirt, and some photo stand things, and $50, and a toy that jumps in the air (can't rmember what it's called), and some body wash stuff (mmm it's smells so yummy) and if i got anything else i cannot think of it here. Oh a santa stocking filled with Choccies 

I want monKEYS how funny are they


----------



## Clairebear (Dec 26, 2007)

oh and a voucher for the keyboard shop so i can put it towards buying a much needed keyboard. 

And i bought myself a bearded dragon  she's so cute and little and cheeky!


----------



## Leigh (Dec 26, 2007)

yeh, i should also mention that i bought myself a snake on Monday, and a new mobile phone last week, on top of mums old car which was given to me a month and a half ago, so i consider all of these things xmas pressies, and as such am much fulfilled.


----------



## tan (Dec 26, 2007)

I got a new mobile, an awesome snake ring, a 5000pc millenium falcon lego set (cause i love star wars), a nightie, money, thongs, a gecko statue, photos, a wii and games and best of all.....a quad bike!! Yay!! Yes I know I was spoilt, but I like it that way!!


----------



## hodges (Dec 26, 2007)

oh well i got a ps3,computer,46" inch sony LCD tv,money,clothes,call of duty 4 the best game ever,kane and lynch thats about it lol.

cheers,
brad.


----------



## ally_pup (Dec 26, 2007)

Gold necklace, Massive photo frame, shower stuff, $$$$, holiday to Townsville 27-30th Dec, GHD straightener, chocies, mirror and clothes


----------



## kakariki (Dec 26, 2007)

We had a wonderful day with heaps of pressies but best of all, we picked up my partners son for the afternoon. We dont get access very often so that made our day!


----------



## falconboy (Dec 26, 2007)

I don't know why so much emphasis at Christmas is all about gifts. It should be about Jesus and him dying on the cross.....or being reincarnated.....or walking on water.....or something like that. :shock:

Guess who's not religious. LOL. :lol:

Maybe I'm just jealous I didn't get anything nice.


----------



## Leigh (Dec 26, 2007)

haha falconboy, i was just thinking the same thing a moment ago, all these gifts, i feel a little to consumerist. but no matter, im about to go through all my old clothes and drive some down to Vinnies this week. 

Thats my guilt apeased


----------



## falconboy (Dec 26, 2007)

I actually gave myself a chrissie gift of US$200 worth of fishing stuff from Basspro in the states (AU$500 to buy here), so can't wait....

As for vinnies, my clothes would be too big for anyone. Although they could put them in the 'maternity' section I guess. LOL


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Dec 26, 2007)

falconboy said:


> IAs for vinnies, my clothes would be too big for anyone. Although they could put them in the 'maternity' section I guess. LOL


 
Why am i now picturing Comic Book guy from the Simpsons??? 
(wait come back, those are prescription pants!!)


----------



## Mazzie6786 (Dec 26, 2007)

*I got...*

I got a Bredli, i-pod stuff straightener etc


----------



## WombleHerp (Dec 26, 2007)

i gots nothing!




oh well no harm done 8)


----------



## itbites (Dec 26, 2007)

i got txt's and calls from my close friends made my mum dinner bought my 3 puppy's squeaky toys (even wrapped them!) and i got a modest 32 inch lcd tv  a new freezer for all my rats! lol a new bed FINALLY a phone make up which i'll never use :S and went on a shopping spree but then...anytime of year is a good 1 for shopping sprees hehe i say if you want to buy someone a gift or make them an yum dinner ...why just wait til christmas do it ALL year round


----------



## ccmattyjayde (Dec 26, 2007)

Hmm I gotttttt, $200 (which my mum took back today to pay for stuff ) and some money off other relos, clothes and under-garments lol, a cool ripcurl bag, some make up, choccies aaaand I think thats it  Oh, except for the crapload of washing up I had to do


----------



## hawkesbury reptiles (Dec 26, 2007)

Santa left me these!!!
Just what I wanted 







Xmas Murrays!


----------



## croc_hunter_penny (Dec 26, 2007)

I got from my family a foot spa, new shoes n clothes, and $200 to put towards my new computer that i am buying tomorrow . 
From my boyfriend, Dean, i got some jewellery and a graphics tablet 

I got my brothers a pair of helicopters, but Dean decided we needed to test them to make sure they worked, and he broke one :shock: so i bought my brothers another pair, and kept the other working one for me :lol:

I got Dean a spotted python hatchy from Solar17 (thanks!!) that he loooves! It's so darn cute I might go get another one for me 

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## spongebob (Dec 26, 2007)

JasonL said:


> I received a GT MK1 Mountain Bike, a Paella Pan, a U2 book, and a couple of DVDs from my wife, a stubbie cooler from my Daughter, 2 L of Bundy from the outlaws, and a amyae and milii from my incubator.....all happy here



Last year about a week after Christmas I suggested to my wife it would be nice to have a paella. This jogged her memory to the paella pan she had bought me but forgotten to give me! Jason I'll swap recipes with you if you like. Oh the secret to a good paella is not so much the pan but the ability to spread the heat with a broad gas burner arrangement. Pity it is so hard to get Rioja here to go with it.
Oh my the way my Christmas pressie was a gravid female WA marm, and a few eggies laid yesterday.
Bob


----------



## stringbean (Dec 26, 2007)

i got a thermostat
heat light cage and cord
a cooking book, yay
shirts
chocolate 
car cleaner stuff
kranked 6 progression (dvd)
and some other small stuff that i cant remember at the moment


----------



## JasonL (Dec 27, 2007)

spongebob said:


> Last year about a week after Christmas I suggested to my wife it would be nice to have a paella. This jogged her memory to the paella pan she had bought me but forgotten to give me! Jason I'll swap recipes with you if you like. Oh the secret to a good paella is not so much the pan but the ability to spread the heat with a broad gas burner arrangement. Pity it is so hard to get Rioja here to go with it.
> Oh my the way my Christmas pressie was a gravid female WA marm, and a few eggies laid yesterday.
> Bob



Yes, I have a special gas burner I bought from a camping shop, It is about 20kg with 4 rings of gas outlets, each seperately controlled


----------



## Camo (Dec 27, 2007)

I got the usual, money, some clothes, window tints for my car and a whole heap of power tools. What every man wants. lol.

Cheers

Cameron


----------

